# IsoVet real or fake?



## crankiefrankie (Jun 9, 2014)

these are supposedly isovet 50mg daballs real or fake?  take poll, maybe it will help me, from good source. told from mexico. cannot find any info or a pic on anywhere on internet other then my 3 are they real or fake? any info would be great. even a link to some info so i know i didnt get junk. im new to these forums so sorry if over posting or posting in wrong place or talking about gear, names,mg  something im not supposed too
sorry/joe


----------



## crankiefrankie (Jun 9, 2014)

crankiefrankie said:


> these are supposedly isovet 50mg daballs real or fake?  take poll, maybe it will help me, from good source. told from mexico. cannot find any info or a pic on anywhere on internet other then my 3 are they real or fake? any info would be great. even a link to some info so i know i didnt get junk. im new to these forums so sorry if over posting or posting in wrong place or talking about gear, names,mg  something im not supposed too
> sorry/joe



can get better pics if needed


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 9, 2014)

Look good


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 9, 2014)

:sHa_thumb2:  on the dbol, :thumbdown: on the 'boro.

You're gtg though.


----------



## crankiefrankie (Jun 9, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> :sHa_thumb2:  on the dbol, :thumbdown: on the 'boro.
> 
> You're gtg though.



thanks, yea the 'boro needs to go, ive smoked for 17 years but stayed in shape, worked out and done my cycles. 2 years ago i quit smoking a month before my cycle and had already put on 19lbs before i started that cycle. that summer i gained twice the weight and mass then usual because of the no smoking but a year ago i got married and had daughter, she turns 1 tomorrow. its been a stressful year so i picked up the old habit. im trying to quit, im hoping the motivation from this cycle will help. done it before can do it again


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 9, 2014)

crankiefrankie said:


> thanks, yea the 'boro needs to go, ive smoked for 17 years but stayed in shape, worked out and done my cycles. 2 years ago i quit smoking a month before my cycle and had already put on 19lbs before i started that cycle. that summer i gained twice the weight and mass then usual because of the no smoking but a year ago i got married and had daughter, she turns 1 tomorrow. its been a stressful year so i picked up the old habit. im trying to quit, im hoping the motivation from this cycle will help. done it before can do it again



You absolutely can do it.  Happy Birthday to your little girl, and remember, you want to be there for a whole lot more of her birthdays brother.  Good luck man.
G.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 9, 2014)

All of IV's orals look the same.  So it's hard to tell if that is DBol, unless that's is all you ordered.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 9, 2014)

xmen1234 said:


> All of IV's orals look the same.  So it's hard to tell if that is DBol, unless that's is all you ordered.



From what he said I think he didn't get then directly from iv.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jun 10, 2014)

Are they recent, old, yours or gifted to you? There are so many ways these days to counterfeit, getting it direct is the only reassurance. Seriously, you can buy a pill press for 39 bucks. There really isn't much you can get from looks by itself. I wouldn't ingest them.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 10, 2014)

xmen1234 said:


> All of IV's orals look the same.  So it's hard to tell if that is DBol, unless that's is all you ordered.



Yep, looks just like the wife's 10mg var tabs.


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey crankiefrankie, glad to hear they're real!  In the future, you should try contacting the source first.  That's the easiest way to take care of an issue like this.  IV is a sponsor here, so there should be no problem getting a response.  The only reason I mention this, had there been one or two people who have no business making a comment, question the validity, then the rumor mill starts going and a excellent sponsor like IV winds up getting bashed for no good reason.


----------



## TheSpectre (Jul 29, 2014)

GastrocGuy said:


> Are they recent, old, yours or gifted to you? There are so many ways these days to counterfeit, getting it direct is the only reassurance. Seriously, you can buy a pill press for 39 bucks. There really isn't much you can get from looks by itself. I wouldn't ingest them.



LOL, a pill press for 39$. A personal capsule maker, yeah, but no pill press  unless you have 10 to 15k to spare. The molds/stamps alone are hundreds of dollars. 

Get real man.


----------



## psych (Aug 8, 2014)

This stamp should be on the dbol LOL


----------

